# Gold drop guessing game



## Anonymous

Here's a puzzler for you gentlemen.

We dropped this gold this afternoon and decided to run a competition. A really simple one too! 

Whoever can guess the closest figure to the dried weight of this gold gets a gramme of it. Or the value of a gramme if you prefer. 

Feel free to ask any questions before guessing, but one guess each folks.

Edit: Ends 23rd May at midnight BST


----------



## cnbarr

What precipitant did you use? Oh and very nice tan color you have there


----------



## Anonymous

Cheers- it was SMB.


----------



## cnbarr

What material did it come from, how much did the material weigh, and was this the first or second refine? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## cnbarr

Oh and before I forget, happy birthday sir!!!


----------



## Anonymous

Haha, the material weight is something I'm not telling  That would make it too easy! Second refine- a combination of the first drops into one to get rid of the last impurities.

edit: Thanks - 'twas a great day.


----------



## justinhcase

Happy birthday Jon.
Is that a 5000ml beaker??
Good to see such a nice hand full.
I will have to put what little thinking cap I have on before I hazard to try to solve your puzzl.
I have a fogy recolection of a late night call after last orders some time ago.
Hope you are keeping well.
Just


----------



## Digitaria

When does the competition end?
Thanks


----------



## cnbarr

Alright I'll guess 117g


----------



## Digitaria

Have you dried it yet?


----------



## Anonymous

Aye Justin I remember that conversation through a fog too! 8)

edit: Yes that's a 5Ltr jar.


----------



## Anonymous

Digitaria said:


> Have you dried it yet?




Guess on dried weight mate - yes it's dried.


----------



## Anonymous

Digitaria said:


> When does the competition end?
> Thanks



Good point I've edited the OP.


----------



## justinhcase

I will guess 565g...
Just trying to picture how meany time's it would fill up my little melting dish.. LoL


----------



## artart47

Thinking about how my 51gram drop looked in the beaker..........I'm gonna guess.....61.8grams. I love the anticipation of contests!

Thanks! artart47


----------



## philddreamer

Hummmmmmm.... 175.0g! 8) 

Phil


----------



## auratus72

245 grams


----------



## samuel-a

Nice looking powder.
I would guess 720g dry


----------



## goldenchild

155.517 grams


----------



## mls26cwru

85g


----------



## modtheworld44

Here's a long shot 250grams.



modtheworld44


----------



## Anonymous

Interesting range of guesses there! Any other thoughts?


----------



## justinhcase

Hope you are going to melt it all into one nice big bar.
That would be a nice way to judge.
Or will you round it up to a full K??
by the by.how long did the assayers office take to register you?
I have been waiting for three months and did not get a reply when I asked about time scale.
hope we get to see a Spaceship hallmark soon.


----------



## pattt

First, Happy Birthday Spaceships,
and my guess is 375 grams :lol: 

Thanks
Pattt


----------



## g_axelsson

I want the same as you got!

174 g

Göran


----------



## Digitaria

715 grams.


----------



## joubjonn

2.5 ounces. Troy oz


----------



## Anonymous

Reading the guesses, some are closer than others and a couple of people are actually very close....


----------



## solar_plasma

635,4g


----------



## Ian_B

284g


----------



## FrugalRefiner

170 grammes (since it's British gold)  .

Thanks for the contest!

Dave


----------



## glondor

I will go with 151g.


----------



## goldsilverpro

120g


----------



## wrmahaff

169 grammes


----------



## etack

178g

Eric


----------



## Platdigger

70g


----------



## shmandi

58g


----------



## jonn

213 grams


----------



## donl001

227 grams!


----------



## necromancer

eleventyone grams :shock: 

111 grams

if i win i will donate the button / cash to the forum :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

necromancer said:


> eleventyone grams :shock:
> 
> 111 grams
> 
> if i win i will donate the button / cash to the forum :lol:



That's a lovely gesture but sadly you won't be winning


----------



## slickdogg

im gonna say 35.7


----------



## truandjust

I'd say around 340 grams.. haven't dropped gold yet, but would surely hope that's how much I'd get if I had :lol:


----------



## 72chevel

171 Grams


----------



## jeneje

Take a shot @ 56 grams
Ken


----------



## shaftsinkerawc

233.25 grams / Two Hundred Thirty Three & One Quarter grams


----------



## necromancer

spaceships said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> eleventyone grams :shock:
> 
> 111 grams
> 
> if i win i will donate the button / cash to the forum :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lovely gesture but sadly you won't be winning
Click to expand...


thats a good hint for others. i didn't get any hints & its always hard to see the true weight of powders.

btw i don't buy loto tickets


----------



## FrugalRefiner

necromancer said:


> thats a good hint for others. i didn't get any hints & its always hard to see the true weight of powders.


Hmmm... Not much of a hint, other than it's not 111 grams. It could be higher, or it could be lower. But it's definitely not 111.

Dave


----------



## Anonymous

FrugalRefiner said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats a good hint for others. i didn't get any hints & its always hard to see the true weight of powders.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Not much of a hint, other than it's not 111 grams. It could be higher, or it could be lower. But it's definitely not 111.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


Haha Dave that was beautifully written 8)


----------



## necromancer

it was almost as good as (1 dollar) 3 times in a row :lol: 

can i guess over again ?? if so i will guess 111 grams 8)


----------



## Anonymous

Any more for any more or shall I post the results guys?


----------



## yar

104 grams


----------



## MGH

spaceships said:


> Any more for any more or shall I post the results guys?


No, not yet!

I guess 196g

Okay, now you can post the results 

Thanks for another great contest.
Matt H


----------



## g_axelsson

FrugalRefiner said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats a good hint for others. i didn't get any hints & its always hard to see the true weight of powders.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Not much of a hint, other than it's not 111 grams. It could be higher, or it could be lower. But it's definitely not 111.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Actually it eliminates a larger area than 111g. Since it is the closest guess it means it isn't in the range of 111g and halfway to next higher guess and down halfway to the next lower guess.
In other words the borders are...
(111+117)/2 = 114g
(111+85)/2 =98g

The answer isn't between 98g and 114g.

I guess that Yar didn't get the hint. ;-)


yar said:


> 104 grams


Sorry Yar, you're not gonna win either.

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro

spaceships said:


> Any more for any more or shall I post the results guys?


Do it!


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Göran, I stand corrected.

Dave


----------



## yar

Just threw in a guess Goren....all in fun.


----------



## necromancer

FrugalRefiner said:


> Göran, I stand corrected.
> 
> Dave




Dave's always get corrected. my guess is that it's a Dave thing :shock:


----------



## g_axelsson

Oh boy, I would look really stupid if Yar wins. :mrgreen: 

I hope I didn't step on somebody's toes.

Göran


----------



## yar

Not at all still have all 9 of them Goren


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Mine either.

Dave


----------



## Anonymous

Here the resulting gold lads. Now who was closest.....?


----------



## skyos

just sending 150.6 g before see you put the answer already HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

Thk you for this contest , very good for try too estimate the weight , like it

Wish the best for all the GRForum


----------



## goldenchild

If you can go over glodor wins with 151g. If not then GSP wins at 120g.


----------



## Anonymous

It was based on "closest" mate so yes it looks like Glondor.

Well done Glondor - let me know by PM what you would like me to do with regards to the prize.

I can send you a gramme. I can send you the value of a gramme. I can even send the forum the same money. Your choice entirely mate and every option is as valid as the rest.


----------



## Digitaria

Thanks for running the competition.


----------



## glondor

WOW I did not see this until just now! GSP is a worthy competitor indeed. Thanks a bunch for running the contest Spaceships. I would love to have a prize of gold refined by you. I will add it to my collection! I will PM you the info you need. Cheers and thanks again, Mike


----------



## Anonymous

A pleasure Mike.

I'll get it sorted out at the end of next week for you but rest assured it will be sent Sir.

Thanks for taking part guys, I'll do another one soon.


----------



## goldsilverpro

glondor said:


> WOW I did not see this until just now! GSP is a worthy competitor indeed. Thanks a bunch for running the contest Spaceships. I would love to have a prize of gold refined by you. I will add it to my collection! I will PM you the info you need. Cheers and thanks again, Mike


goldenchild, at 155g, was closer than I was. I guess I was 3rd.


----------



## pimpneightez

528g


----------



## Anonymous

pimpneightez said:


> 528g



I'm not entirely sure how to respond to that.... :lol:


----------



## g_axelsson

spaceships said:


> pimpneightez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 528g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure how to respond to that.... :lol:
Click to expand...

He probably haven't read the hints either....

:lol: 

Göran


----------

